# Time Cube



## sola_gratia (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone read this before? haha, it's ridiculous. 


http://www.timecube.com/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like it was written by someone who was mad at his professor for flunking him. 

I did enjoy the Santa Claus article though.


----------



## Dan Dufek (Jan 3, 2006)

I would have thought that the "wisest" human could present his case for the 4 day cubic time concept without the logical fallacies? At the end of his website he offers interviews through a website, one should ask him when he is asked for an interview how does he determine which of the four days he gives the interview in?


----------

